# Meow & Mjau!



## KittenMitten (Jun 5, 2004)

Hiya

I'm from Sweden, living a good life in the UK with my partner and two moggy kitten boys, Cthulhu (black, bold and loud) and Patchwork
(white/tabby, sweet, shy and gentle). 

And yes, the kids will learn both english and swedish :wink: 

Looking forward to read and learn from this forum


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hej KittenMitten!

Glad you found us. I asume it was due to someone's post at the Swedish cat forum since I recognize your name! :wink:


----------



## KittenMitten (Jun 5, 2004)

Thank you 

Aye, the katter.nu KittenMitten and me are one and the same


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. If you can, post some pictures of your cats, we all love pictures here :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, kitten mitten! Welcome. I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## KittenMitten (Jun 5, 2004)

Thank you very much! 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome to the forums!
where abouts in the UK are you?


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

I am from the UK too. Look forward to seeing you around the board.


----------



## KittenMitten (Jun 5, 2004)

Thank you, again, it is nice to feel welcome



> where abouts in the UK are you?


Bucks


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

